# How do I treat a Hot Spot before it gets too bad.



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Holly my Rottweiler has got a hot spot. It's not particually bad at the moment and I was wondering whether it can be treated and prevent it from becoming worse with any at home remedies. I don't mind taking her to the vet but as it's not really bad I thought mabe it can be treated easily at home with something.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My rotts have had them before. horrible things!! do my head in :mad2:

Wash with hibiscrub, pat dry carefully, allow any lose hair to come out - dog will prob get a bald patch, nowt you can do about it. then spray with 'purple spray' - any good equine place should sell it, sometimes it known as gentian violet spray too - thisis the one I have -

Purple Spray 500ml-Hyperdrug

Word of warning -spray it outside and watch which way the wind is blowing, lol! Its a bugga to wash off ya clothes and skin, lol!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

What are you feeding her? 

I don't know a lot about hot spots on dogs - I know we have to leave them alone, but I know that some if not most of the skin issues with dogs is because of what we feed them..

Posted at same time..

The purple spray is AWESOME!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

SLB said:


> What are you feeding her?
> 
> I don't know a lot about hot spots on dogs - I know we have to leave them alone, but I know that some if not most of the skin issues with dogs is because of what we feed them..


The last time mine had them it was from the that horrible frontline stuff I got co-erced into buying at the vets for flea treatment :mad2: never again!!! All 5 of mine and the pup got them in the exact place we put the stuff on :mad2:

Rotts seem to be prone to this affliction


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> The last time mine had them it was from the that horrible frontline stuff I got co-erced into buying at the vets for flea treatment :mad2: never again!!! All 5 of mine and the pup got them in the exact place we put the stuff on :mad2:
> 
> Rotts seem to be prone to this affliction


What are you using now? I've never liked Frontline, mine have always had the collars or cheap drops - never had issue with either one..


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

SLB said:


> What are you using now? I've never liked Frontline, mine have always had the collars or cheap drops - never had issue with either one..


Never used the stuff before, I just treat naturally, mine have never had fleas, I just feed crushed garlic now and then and sometimes rinse them off after a bath with some teatree in the final cold water rinse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you Ceearot & SLB I will get some purple spray. I do believe it might be caused from the frontline which I used about 5 days ago as it's in that area. Odd though as I've always used frontline and not really had a problem with it before. 
SLB I feed Arden Grange and orijen. The dogs sometimes get bored with their food so I switch them over from one to another occasionally. I have never had a problem doing this and they have never had upset bellies from switching but I do it graduarly each time anyway. Holly is 4 years old and has only had about 3 hotspots in her lifetime, If she got them more often then I might think it was something to do with her food. but Im thinking it's possibly the frontline so mabe for a change when the next flea treatment comes around.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Never used the stuff before, I just treat naturally, mine have never had fleas, I just feed crushed garlic now and then and sometimes rinse them off after a bath with some teatree in the final cold water rinse.


Mine haven't had fleas either but I thought that was because I was giving the frontline reguarly to prevent the problem, I might give the flea treatments a miss and try the more natural way. How often do you give the crushed garlic?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Garlic is given only monthly now, but I used to give it weekly, I crush 2-3 cloves and shre between the 5.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bathe with Hibiscrub diluted to pale pink, dry and dust with Mycil athletes foot powder. Bathe once daily for first three days then every other day but dust three times a day.
Salt water works just as well as the Hibiscrub if you have trouble getting it and supermarkets sell athletes foot powder.
Always works on the Mals!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Bathe with Hibiscrub diluted to pale pink, dry and dust with Mycil athletes foot powder. Bathe once daily for first three days then every other day but dust three times a day.
> Salt water works just as well as the Hibiscrub if you have trouble getting it and supermarkets sell athletes foot powder.
> Always works on the Mals!


This is my treatment for the hotspots willow sometimes gets

Good luck, hope it gets better soon


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Flint my Rottie has had hot-spots in the past too. I treat with Hibiscrub and salt water 2-3 times a day.

The vet also said it could be trauma related, going through hedgerows at a great rate of knots might have caused it. I'm only mentioning this because I use Stronghold on my dogs for fleas, ticks etc. and that hasn't caused any problems, just something you might need to think about.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Malmum said:


> Bathe with Hibiscrub diluted to pale pink, dry and dust with Mycil athletes foot powder. Bathe once daily for first three days then every other day but dust three times a day.
> Salt water works just as well as the Hibiscrub if you have trouble getting it and supermarkets sell athletes foot powder.
> Always works on the Mals!


Like like.

I try not to use purple spray as it's such a demon for staining that you can't then see how the area is healing. I use it for horse's feet only: it hardens up the frog a treat. If you're off to an equine tack shop, look out for Wondergel or Effol balm, both wonder creams.


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

I wash area thoroughly with salt water ONCE then trim the hair around the area with scissors to help with airing and keeping the area dry sometimes if a hot spot gets bad I will use the purple spray with aloe made by NAFF

My 7 year old bitch got her first ever hot spot this year and boy it was the mother of all hot spots

I have not used any commercial flea treatments for 5 years. I have not had fleas in the 5 years I haven't had cats in the house! In the days when I did use flea treatment [Frontline] Kelly and Rupert always got a hotspot


----------

